# Fat Free Diet for Gall Bladder Sonogram



## arrrgh

Um I have to have a gall bladder sonogram done on the 26th (why I do not know, I do not believe my prblms are related to my GB at all) but anyway, Fat free and Dairy free diet the whole day before, and no food after dinner, then nothing the day of. And of course they schedualed me for 12:30pm! Anyway, what the heck can I eat? I can't do a lot of veggies or fruit or I'll get D and then I can't go for the test! What is there that is fat free and dairy free that's not a vegitable or fruit???Sara


----------



## Lauralee

That is really odd that you would have to alter your diet for a sonogram! When I had mine done 7 years ago, I could eat normally and didn't need to change a thing. Sorry I can't help you with your quandry. I hope you find something you can eat!


----------



## rocks

You can eat digestable protein. i.e. eggs, pouched, scrambled w/or without lactose free milk and microwave it. Eggs on toast, muffins (with in reason). Pancakes etc. by the way, instead of oil in cake mixes, substitute it with l/2 cup of applesause. (you won't know the difference). Tuna/chicken salad sandwiches (use low fat mayo sparingly.) Their is lots to eat if you think about it. Baked or broiled chicken, fish, very lean steak. By the way, white bread only and vegies are only COOKED OR CANed. Nothing with seeds, pulp and no fresh raw vegies. Basically, carrots, beets, mashed potatoes, butter nut squash, baked potatoes (w/fat free sour cream) stay away from raw fruits, any skins and pulp. Fruits you can eat are caned peaches/pears/apple sause and fruit juices. This is from a low residue diet and is gentil on your intestines. No nuts, popcorn, chips etc. I hear you on not eating salads/vegies and fruits, its horrible I love those things. But its the way you eat them. Puree the vegies. The softer in a mashed form the less the D will happen. Also, with the vegies /fruit only 4 servings (total) a day,. And the Bread/cereals only 4 servings (total) a day. In the cereal catagory : corn flakes, rice krispies, are aloud. Look up LOW RESIDUE DIET and it falls under gallbladder diet too. I have/had both. Good luck. and by the way, I never had to prepare for a sonagram. Perhaps your Dr. has additional tests he's doing.


----------



## sunnybobo

Sara I do not know why your doctor wants you to be on a fat free diet the day before a sonogram. Okay, now I'm assuming a sonogram is the same as an ultrasound. I had a GB ultrasound done, and I was not given any dietary restrictions before the test.Perhaps you should call your doctor's office and ask why the restrictions, and what they suggest is okay to eat.As far as what to eat, I can only suggest white chicken or turkey meat (skinless and trimmed of fat) Are there _any_ vegetables you can tolerate? (Potatoes w/out the skin?) I don't know if you're D or C, but can you tolerate bananas? A low fat bread (italian or french) _may_ be okay. There are fat free crackers on the market. I'd stay away from any diary (eggs) or even fish. Again, I don't understand your doctor's reasonings for these instructions.


----------

